# using movie art on a t shirt



## hellonoko (Jan 31, 2008)

What are the legalities around using a image from a movie on a t-shirt.

What if it is not a direct image but a piece of art drawn to look like that image or a character or part of that character

My example is this t-shirt:
Karmaloop.com - Coup De grace The Prez Tee

This is apparently from the movie Dead Presidents.

If I need to acquire licensing how do I go about that?

Thanks in advance,
ian


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Check out this recent thread that discusses it: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t38594.html

Yes, you need to get permission from the copyright holder or get licensing from the movie studio.


----------



## hellonoko (Jan 31, 2008)

thanks!

in this case the art will be from the movie sweeny todd.

do you think i should try to find licensing information from warner brothers 

or from the holder of the original play?

thanks
ian


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I would think Warner brothers would hold the license for the movie.


----------



## hellonoko (Jan 31, 2008)

Yea. But I am not sure if my piece of art. Since it isn't directly from the movie would be more applicable to.. the movie.... or to the sweeny todd concept.

If that makes sense.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

up above in your last post you stated it was from the movie, that was why I gave the answer I did. I am not sure if it is something based on the story and not the movie. you would need to find who owns the rights to the particular subject you are interested in.


----------



## hellonoko (Jan 31, 2008)

Alright. I will check into both! Thanks for the help.


----------



## gracyalora (Jan 23, 2009)

This is very interesting topic.Movie art on a t shirt is a wondering.It is not directly form movie would he more applicable.T-shirts are looking so nice.
============
James
Home Based Business


----------

